# Cooling mods?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas besides a new fmic for cooling? Are there any old school or cheap mods that can help?
I've never dealt with a platform that truly had heatsoak before


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fmic = ???

...where's our 'glossary' when I need one?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> fmic = ???
> 
> ...where's our 'glossary' when I need one?


*F*ront *M*ounted *I*nter*C*ooler?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Are there any old school or cheap mods that can help?


Spray the intercooler with an Isopropyl Alcohol & Water mixture. Evaporative cooling will make the IC more effecient. Of course you have to build the spray sytem and carry an extra tank somewhere.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..be careful with alcohol on thin aluminum fins, because the alcohol causes the aluminum to corrode pretty quickly.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a intercooler sprayer in the works...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ..be careful with alcohol on thin aluminum fins, because the alcohol causes the aluminum to corrode pretty quickly.


Absolutely! Ethyl and Methyl Alcohol can be corrosive to aluminum, especially near their boiling points. Hence the reason for not using E85 in vehicles that are not designed for it. Also, these two are quite flammable (i.e. Indy Car pit fires) and should not be sprayed on a hot surface. Isopropyl Alcohol is also flammable, but at a much higher temperature. The idea of using a small amount of Isopropyl Alcohol (like 5%) in a water solution is to reduce the surface tension of the water and allow it to spread out on the IC thus doing a better job of cooling. There are other things besides IA that can be used as a wetting agent for the water and they won't run the risk of any corrosion. A few drops of household detergent in a couple of gallons of water should work also.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...lookup "...*invisible fire*..."


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

From my dragracing days, I know Nitrous sprayed on the Intercooler will work...it's just **** expensive to spray onto the intercooler, rather then into the engine.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Water injection may be the way to go for us....as I was reading in the Owners manual and they said not to use methanol....with water injection you won't have to worry about what the intercooler is doing.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I considered a n2o intercooler spray setup but it's just too expensive for what I would use it for - mainly track days or occasionally on the street

skilz, what would you be spraying besides n2o? Let me know


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Yeah I considered a n2o intercooler spray setup but it's just too expensive for what I would use it for - mainly track days or occasionally on the street
> 
> skilz, what would you be spraying besides n2o? Let me know


Water. Nothing fancy, just like a Sti's stock intercooler sprayer. It will just mist water over the intercooler core at wide open throttle for better heat transfer.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Water. Nothing fancy, just like a Sti's stock intercooler sprayer. It will just mist water over the intercooler core at wide open throttle for better heat transfer.


 
Now we are talking!!


----------



## saturntocruze (Dec 13, 2010)

STi's had that stock that's interesting


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just run your windshield sprayers to the bumper. :wink:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Just run your windshield sprayers to the bumper. :wink:


Keep it clean while cooling it down!

That hood is sealed up a lot better than any other car I've driven. Need to find a way to get that heat out of there.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The stock intercooler isn't terribly inefficient. I got heat soak at the drag strip when the sun was out, but you don't notice it at all in everyday driving.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

And that's just it. Normally driven the cooling system works just fine. While modifying to increase cooling capability in the past was bolt on simple stuff (boss), the cooling system in this car is computer controlled. Messing with it could have unintended results.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> And that's just it. Normally driven the cooling system works just fine. While modifying to increase cooling capability in the past was bolt on simple stuff (boss), the cooling system in this car is computer controlled. Messing with it could have *unintended results*.


...ironically, that's exactly *why* people 'mod' their cars, to find & exploit the _*unintended results *_that produce _beneficial_ *HP *or *MPG* results!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...ironically, that's exactly *why* people 'mod' their cars, to find & exploit the _*unintended results *_that produce _beneficial_ *HP *or *MPG* results!


Aaaaaaamen. :th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Drill speed holes in the car. More speed and better cooling.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

^ anyone got a 6" hole saw i could borrow? lmao


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a Cruze "Swiss Cheese" model?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Think "whiffle ball." Extra holes create drag.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

If I recall on the Porsche 944 and the GTO forums - Redline Water Wetter and Royal Purple-Purple Ice were used to reduce water surface tension and pull more heat out of the engine.


----------

